# Paver Sand?



## FLTekDiver81 (Jun 2, 2012)

So, I have noticed that people use a variety of different sand for substrate from pool filter sand to play sand. I work for Home Depot, and we sell a paver leveling sand thats very fine and white. This is not to be confused with paver JOINT sand that contains added polymers. This is just a leveling sand. Would this be a safe sand to used if properly rinsed out?
:dunno:


----------



## Varkolak (Jun 9, 2012)

What does it list ingredients as? If it says 100% silica or quartz it should be fine both are what common sands are made of. only issue is if its too fine you can end up with it in your filter so that's up to your judgement


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

My dad brought me that kind of sand from work and I decided against it as it was just too fine.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## FLTekDiver81 (Jun 2, 2012)

It only says sillica, but I dont think it said 100%, nor did it list any other added ingredients. With respect to the filter, it is a planted tank so I am basically only utilizing the filter for slight water movement, so I was thinking of using a black pantyhose to cover the filter intake to protect the impeller, OR just shortening the intake tube so its not quite so close to the bottom.
:dunno:


----------



## fish monger (Dec 29, 2011)

FLTekDiver81 said:


> It only says sillica, but I dont think it said 100%, nor did it list any other added ingredients. With respect to the filter, it is a planted tank so I am basically only utilizing the filter for slight water movement, so I was thinking of using a black pantyhose to cover the filter intake to protect the impeller, OR just shortening the intake tube so its not quite so close to the bottom.
> :dunno:


My only concern would be that it might compact too much for the plants' roots. Someone mentioned that it is very fine. By the way, howdy fellow THDer !


----------



## Byron (Mar 7, 2009)

I wouldn't use that paver sand. First, you say "white" and that is not good. Second, I can't remember the reason but I did read elsewhere that paver sand is not good.

The Quikrete Play Sand HD carries is fine, i have it in five tanks now.

Byron.


----------



## 92smokeaccord (Jun 5, 2012)

Byron said:


> I wouldn't use that paver sand. First, you say "white" and that is not good. Second, I can't remember the reason but I did read elsewhere that paver sand is not good.
> 
> The Quikrete Play Sand HD carries is fine, i have it in five tanks now.
> 
> Byron.


i just used the quikrete sand 3 days ago looks good.seems dark when you are washing it and when you buy it but after it settles in the tank its a nice tan...


----------

